# Post your Dream homes/ Interior design Porn [sfw]



## Idontpersonally (Sep 8, 2013)

Nadav Kander 
Love Hotel Carib Tokyo, 1995 












*Custom-built kaidan dansu, or staircase cabinet* by Kotaro Anzai
n traditional Japanese houses, clever carpenters often combined staircases with storage to maximize living space. This project in Fukushima Prefecture inspired Nihonmatsu-based architect Kotaro Anzai to borrow the approach and create a custom-built kaidan dansu, or staircase cabinet, to connect the living room to the second story of a 1,078-square-foot home. We were able to create a clean, uncluttered space, but in a playful way, says Anzai.






 



 












 










Casa Tataui
Interior design and architecture studio Vera Iachia designed the Casa Tutui located in Portugal.
This paradise of a summer house evokes peaceful and serenity with the use of a neutral palette and natural materials. The integration of dried wood in its interior add texture and warmth.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 8, 2013)

This is awesome. My wife thinks I'm a lunatic for keeping a file of photos like that, but I see I'm not the only one! Most of my stuff is in books, but I'll see if I can get some stuff up.


----------



## inaudio (Sep 8, 2013)

That staircase cabinet is really appealing! I'm a big fan of owning a minimal amount of stuff and seeing solutions like that always makes me happy. For some reason it brought to my mind the infamous room-in-a-box:









And it takes only seven to eight minutes to put it all together!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 8, 2013)

The last one appeals to me the most, it feels more home-y than the others. Probably because of the warm colours.

I also dig interior design, though I would probably be terrible at it


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't really like ultra-modern stuff like a lot of what's in the OP, it's aesthetically pleasing but I don't wanna live in a diagram 

I like Art Deco quite a lot... it can get pretty OTT but generally it looks a lot more comfortable, I guess, and there's some beautiful design at work:
















This is quite modern but has a few nice Art Deco-ey touches:






Or if you had a REALLY big place:


----------



## Nile (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 8, 2013)

Dude, this is awesome. I think you just sparked a new interest with me. I always enjoyed seeing images of sick interior design and architecture, but never considered it something I'd research and learn about until now. 

I really love lofts. My buddy used to lived at his parents house and his bedroom was the sickest loft I've ever seen in person. Decked out with a 52" flat screen, drumkit, several half stacks, a wall of guitars, ice hockey memorabilia, etc. Shit was huge and awesome. Really high ceilings, too. The house was definitely in the million dollar range.

Are there any programs for architecture/interior design where you can build a house, design the interior, and "walk" through it in first person? That'd be mad fun.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 9, 2013)

That would be a cool idea, I'll look into that. I also love lofts.This never ceases to amaze me, simple yet effective.
10/10 would bang


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 9, 2013)

Almost forgot the story


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 9, 2013)

I love Victorian houses.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 9, 2013)

kinda lofty


 




































 



Stunning modern loft in Mount Pleasant, Vancouver






Located on Mercer Street in SoHo, New York, this incredible loft designed by *David Howell Design* is situated on a lower floor which has little natural light. A partial height feature wall serves a dual purpose: creating a subtle but distinct transition from public to private and bringing natural light and air into the private spaces. The design marries classic historical elements with clean modern elements, retaining original details and celebrating imperfections. These include tin ceilings, stripped cast iron columns, original floors and window casings. The owner sought to create an eclectic environment based on found objects and art. Collaboration with other artists was integral to the process so the finished product has more than one author.



























​
​


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2013)

I want some of this shit right here


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 9, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Dude, this is awesome. I think you just sparked a new interest with me. I always enjoyed seeing images of sick interior design and architecture, but never considered it something I'd research and learn about until now.
> 
> I really love lofts. My buddy used to lived at his parents house and his bedroom was the sickest loft I've ever seen in person. Decked out with a 52" flat screen, drumkit, several half stacks, a wall of guitars, ice hockey memorabilia, etc. Shit was huge and awesome. Really high ceilings, too. The house was definitely in the million dollar range.
> 
> Are there any programs for architecture/interior design where you can build a house, design the interior, and "walk" through it in first person? That'd be mad fun.



I know you're in America but try and find some episodes of a UK television series called Grand Designs. Should be up your street.

EDIT: Check Amazon. You can get DVDs of most, if not all, the series so far (it's been running for about 10 years so there's a lot to choose from.)


----------



## ilyti (Sep 9, 2013)

My dream home would be small, but newly built, so I can decide ahead of time what furniture will make the most sense, and will use of all the space available in creative ways. I love that staircase design that was posted - it looks like it's at least partly made of Stuva drawers from Ikea.

That being said, my entire house would be furnished by Ikea.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 10, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



Dat floor. 

I restored an old house this year, and moved in. When it came to new floors, I became almost obsessed with parquet floors.

Currently waiting for the last floor to get ready, ordered me some veryvery dark smoked oak.

This one:


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful^

I thought this was kind of coolTakeshi Hosaka - _Room Room_ (2011)
The residents of Hosaka&#8217;s _Room Room _are a deaf couple and their two hearing-able children. The windows in its walls and ceilings serve as means of easy communication and visibility among the family. The children sometimes drop small toys attached to strings to gain their parents&#8217; attention from the second floor down to the first and Mom and Dad can sign to each other from separate rooms.​

 



 









I was thinking of gutting an older model house, something like a old victorian, and building on that, leaving about 10% of the foundation, its supposed to save on property taxes in the long run













 

Dat pillow omg


 






 




Designers Andrew Fisher and Jeffry Weisman, Mexico 


 





 






 






 



Not really my style but cool nonetheless



 






I love slanted ceilings.


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a simple guy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 12, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



I really enjoy the Postmodern Van-Down-by-the-Riverism of this space.


----------



## icos211 (Sep 12, 2013)

I absolutely detest "modern/ post modern/ cubist/ minimalist design in large spaces" anything. 
Take this:






and put it on some land down here in Central Texas, preferably close to San Antonio, and you have my dream house. Other than that, I will take anything with stairs in it. Coming from as poor of a background as I, that is such an enormous status symbol to me. I don't care what job I have to do, as long as I can have a two story home with no one shooting at each other outside.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 12, 2013)

this thread makes me destine the fact that I will never be able to work hard enough to afford such a lifestyle more than I already do.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 12, 2013)

I want a 4 bedroom house with a big yard out in the country.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 13, 2013)

will_shred said:


> this thread makes me destine the fact that I will never be able to work hard enough to afford such a lifestyle more than I already do.



You'd be surprised how cheap you can build your own dream home. It is a lot of work but you get more than your $'s worth. The best way to go imo is to gut an older one and build on that. I'm way too picky anyway to not do most of the designing myself. I knew a guy that built his own dream home, even while i was talking to him he was still working on it, he couldnt sit still for 5 mins it was already amazing but he just would not stop hammering and measuring shit lol His wifes like yea it's done but he's been doing this for years." He was a monster.








looks like my first apt









 








 




 





 




 




 

Not sure of the history on this one. It was a project done in tokyo thats all i know so far.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 13, 2013)

I have to agree that the ultra post modern cubist design style isn't in the least bit "homey." It's beautiful, and I'd like to work in a room like that, because it would encourage me to be as neat and tidy as my surroundings, but I couldn't _live _there. I get messy. I think you need the space in your home to be multifunctional, so you give yourself plenty of invisible, well-organized and compartmentalized storage space, so you don't just throw everything into the nearest available closet, and it goes missing forever. 

Somewhat unrelated, but relevant: this book changed my life






Knowing this should come before designing anything for a dream home.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 13, 2013)

Sweet I will check that out.^ Thanks!

yea for sure, everyone has their own thing. Aside from that bus, I couldnt live in anything without a nice attic Idc how modern it is lol. Just about everything else is just cool to watch how different artists design how they do.


A three story tree house. As long as it has internet...
8.8/10 would bang





























A few articles
http://www.essenciadesign.com/interior-design-for-the-home.php


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 22, 2013)

*Tea House, Shanghai, China* by Archi-Union Architects
The Tea House, located in the backyard of Archi-Union&#8217;s J-office, is constructed from the salvaged parts of the original warehouse&#8217;s collapsed roof. The site was extremely constricted with walls on three sides, and with only one side facing towards a nopen space that contains a pool. The space was further restricted by a mature tree.The design tries to embody harmony by integrating enclosure and openness, delightful space and logical construction and other complicated relations.


----------



## patata (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD2Pl-tp04k


----------



## Lifestalker (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen some orgasm inducing interior designs. One of my favorite things to do while I'm browsing the net.


----------



## Matthew (Sep 23, 2013)

This has hit 2 pages without someone posting Fallingwater? The shame!


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 23, 2013)

i'm sure you guys would enjoy these. and for what they are (unique, one off, hand made) they actually aren't that expensive:




































source:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/WoodCurve/200027723422682


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anyone here heard of the tiny house movement?

After reading this thread a few weeks ago, I did some research and stumbled across this scene of small and tiny house building, some being on trailers and some on foundations. The shit is so sick. They're designed for simpler living and are suited towards minimalists and people looking to downsize or save money on utilities. Some n*ggas even go completely off the grid and gather water from streams and use solar panels for energy.

Here's some sites:

Tumbleweed Tiny House Company - Welcome to our website !

They actually have a 3D designer where you can select a design and furnish it. It's not super high def and detailed, but it's pretty cool still.

I like the Bodega design and layout, however I'd choose a different color scheme for the exterior. 

Bodega Plans

I really want to try to build a similar tiny home as the Popomo to live in until I save enough money to buy land and build a larger design.

Popomo Plans - House to Go Green Building Plans


This is a blog from some tiny house enthusiast. He sells plans and stuff. He also posts finds on facebook all the time.

Tiny House Blog Plans

But, yeah. Tiny homes. Check 'em out.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 24, 2013)

I LOVE steampunk so a steampunk themed home would be my dream


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 25, 2013)

Roomstyler - Design, style and remodel your home and get inspired by hundreds of thousands interior designs (powered by Floorplanner)

Still trying to get the hang of it, but it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 26, 2013)

*Branching Table* by Gradient Matter
The Branch.ing table was inspired by the wood grain pat.terns and forces which are acquir.ing in the trees. Made from local wal.nut and ply.boo veneer with plex.i.glass inserts. Two mate.ri.als were joined with wood lap joints with.out any hardware. Handcrafted/digitally fab.ri.cated in San Fran.cisco, Cal.i.for.nia. Dimen.sions: 44&#8220;L x 24&#8220;W x 20&#8220;H. mate.ri.als: locally har.vested wal.nut, bam.boo ply.wood, clear or col.ored plex.i.glass, oil fin.ish, bee wax polish.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Sep 26, 2013)

I love almost every photo in this thread.

Our 'games room' is currently being transformed into our version of the famous 'Rainbow Bar and Grill'. It's tacky, dirty, but makes us feel at home. The walls are covered with about half our memorabilia: signed albums, set lists, rare records, backstage passes, vintage concert flyers and posters, and gifts from musicians Ive worked with. We have a LONG way to go, but it's only because we are time poor. 

I hope to have an outdoor cinema screen and projector for summer, with nice lush couches and bean bags for friends. Eventually, aquaponics for fresh fish and self sufficient vegetable gardens. Then a pool with a Hawaiian or tropical theme... wooden decking, a 'Tahiti hut and bar', palms, etc.

We've got space (recently the council revised our block to a triplex site), but little time.

Our living room features antique rustic Indian and Pakistani furniture, offset by white leather couches and a long coffee table made from a 150 year old jetty. Our master bedroom is slowly becoming a quasi medieval theme, which will eventually have one feature wall covered in crucifixes... we just have to find about a hundred more and select the right antique tapestry.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 27, 2013)

^Would love to see a few pics


----------



## SD83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Those branching tables look amazing  I really don't like those ultra-clean stuff with all those sharp edges etc. I've always found the works of Antoni Gaudi to be somewhere between weird and absolutly mindblowing (and still weird  ):


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 27, 2013)

^Very nice.


*Miller House by Jose Oubrerie*

In 2011 while still in graduate school for architecture, Samuel Ludwig spent 12 hours enjoying, studying, and occasionally photographing his professor Jose Oubrerie&#8217;s vacant masterpiece in Lexington, KY, the Miller House (1987-92). 
The house, which refuses to be reduced away and explained in a single sentence, is an example par excellence of one of the photographers current interests with buildings that refuse to be captured in a single, totalizing image. In addition to denying any totalizing views, and by utilizing the camera to approximate traditional modes of architectural representation, elevation and axonometric, the house and images thereafter make evident the inadequacy of not only two-dimensional drawings to represent space but photography&#8217;s as well in addition to its predisposition to flatten space and reduce the house to a series of exaggerated graphics. Seen this way, the photographer plays with the viewer to recognize the incongruity between the arguments about to space in the images versus the reality of spaces understood in person, an unknowable condition unless one visits the site. 















































*Residence in Daisen*



Situated in the midst of abundant cherry and pine trees near Yonago City, Japan, standing at natural well-balanced intervals with trunks reaching towards the sky with bountiful leaves. The &#8216;Residence in Daisen: A style coexisting with the forest &#8216; is a chic guesthouse. The house was arranged so that most of the surrounding trees stayed untouched and by that ensured the living space in the aperture to a maximum extent. Differently-pitched roofs snuggling up to the extension of branches and foliage make it possible to take in sunlight effectively. In Daisen the snowfall in winter reaches almost two meters, so the architects from Keisuke Kawaguchik and K2-Desig  decided to adopt a piloti style with living spaces on the second floor in order to allow ample cross-breeze, while also reducing moisture and heat rising from the ground in summer. These considerations made it possible to maintain comfortable living conditions during all seasons as well as fulfilled K2-Design&#8217;s primary endeavor, &#8216;Coexisting with the forest&#8217;.




































*Harbour Attic*

The project &#8216;Harbour Attic&#8217; is a flat refurbishment in Camogli, a charming village near Genova. This is a small holiday flat, an attic above the old fishermen&#8217;s harbor designed by architects of Gosplan. The project aim was to build two bedrooms, a studio, a living room, a kitchen and a bathroom, despite the gambrel roof and the very small floor surface of 35sqm. That led to a tailored apartment, where each room is a piece of furniture: after you have used it, you can close it. The outcome is halfway between an subsistence minimum challenge and a fashionable Le-Corbusierian cabanon.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 29, 2013)

*The Gallery House in Toronto* by Atelier rzlbd
Located in a quiet and peaceful neighbourhood in the town of Markham, nearby Toronto, the Gallery House is a contemporary residential project designed by Atelier rzlbd. Envisioned as a house that carefully integrates functionality and practicality as main features, the house looks surprisingly uncluttered, neat and filled with natural light. The name of the house reflects perfectly the atmosphere created. 
&#8220;As one enters the house, the viewer instantly finds oneself in the galleria. The proportion of the plain white volumes of the interior spaces that have defined the galleria will differentiate the intimate and formal domains on either end. Moving along the gallery one is led to the bedrooms and a painting studio on the east and to the semi connected living-dining room on the west.&#8221;


----------



## SD83 (Sep 29, 2013)

The Miller House is absolutly amazing. Not even remotly something I would want to live in, but especially as someone who considers studying Architecture, it's this kind of buildings that fascinate me. So full of ideas...


----------



## SD83 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just found these randomly wasting my time on the internet, some ideas are rather awesome: 
33 Amazing Ideas That Will Make Your House Awesome | Bored Panda


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*
Walking into this apartment in the heart of Gothenburg is penetrating a very complex and whimsical brain: that of designer Torsten Ottesjö. Borne out of the client&#8217;s desire to optimize space, Ottesjö together with Lars Isestig has transformed this apartment into an intricate, multi-leveled nest, comprised of two stairways, a bedroom, a bathroom with shower, a fully-equipped kitchen, an office, a closet, a living room/guest bedroom and dining area&#8212;all within a mere 17m2 x 3,6m.







*Maja House* by Kaipainen architects











*House T, Tokyo, Japan* by Hiroyuki Shinozaki Architects
Floor like bookshelf plates are placed at the different level in the shifted box. Furniture is put on the each floor to create living room, dining room, kitchen and bedroom. Each plate-like-floors are only hooked by columns which are three-dimensionally intersected at the middle of the box and this simple structure gives latitude for space composition.










*Rebuilding of Restauração House* by EZZO













 

*Wood Coffee Table Levitates via Magnet* by RocketPaperRobot
RocketPaperRobot is an engineering boutique specializing in the innovation and fabrication of high-end kinetic furniture, lighting, and installations. They have combined some interesting design with a good bit of physics to turn the humble table into something far more unique, in the form of the Float Table. And science meets luxury in this levitating coffee table composed of hovering blocks that seem to magically shift back into formation when applied pressure is removed. The table works through a system of magnets and tensile steel cables. The polarity of the magnets keeps the individual cubes apart from each other, and the cables keep everything in place. This means that a user can push on the table and it will flex, then once the pressure is released it will return back to its original shape.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 7, 2013)

modern minimal




















*[CH]AIR BY ALEXANDER O.D. LORIMER 
*
looks cool but would probably never use it lol

















































I thought this was a room in the house lol


----------



## Kaickul (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of building something like this...


----------



## lorainedoherty (Nov 20, 2013)

Great designs. Really appreciable, the design with the Asian influence was just awesome.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> A three story tree house. As long as it has internet...
> 8.8/10 would bang



Why stop at a three story log building? 






Not only is this real, it's less than 100 meters from where I work. It's about 70 years old, and is still in use as an apartment building.


----------

